# [SOLVED] Medion desktop won't boot



## alanbailey49 (Dec 11, 2012)

Medion basic specs desktop bought in March from Aldi. AMD processor, 4GB RAM, Windows 7 Home Premium.

On power-up goes to opening screen and freezes. Screen has options "Press <del> to enter BIOS setup, <F8> to boot menu". Neither option works. I hear x5 approx. 1-second bursts of HDD activity then... nothing. 

Won't boot into Knoppix from hdd either, which it would before. I have recently started using usb key with ReadyBoost.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Medion desktop won't boot*

Hello,

Have you removed the USB key?

Try disconnecting the hard drive cable and then see if you can boot into the BIOS or load the Knoppix live cd.


----------



## alanbailey49 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Medion desktop won't boot*

Re my Dec 2012 post about non-booting Medion desktop. After using a backup machine for several weeks, I tried your sugggestion: disconnect HDD and try booting from Knoppix disk. After several tries it worked and system back to normal, Thanks a lot, I would never have thought of that!
Alan B


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Medion desktop won't boot*

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

